# Cedega unter Gentoo?!

## MagixXx

Gibt es eine vernünftige Möglichkeit Cedega und andere kommerziele Linux-Software unter Gentoo zu nutzen ohne so ein widerliches RPM-Packet oder so installieren zu müssen  :Confused:   ?

Will mein sauber emergestes System nich mit sowas versauen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## platinumviper

Entweder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden, oder Du hast noch nicht "emerge -av cedega" ausprobiert.

platinumviper

----------

## Kuhrscher

Es gibt doch ein ebuild. Du musst bloß noch vorher das offizielle Archiv von cedega in /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren.

----------

## misterjack

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine vernünftige Möglichkeit Cedega und andere kommerziele Linux-Software unter Gentoo zu nutzen ohne so ein widerliches RPM-Packet oder so installieren zu müssen   ?
> 
> Will mein sauber emergestes System nich mit sowas versauen 

 

was is an rpm widerlich *kopfschüttel* kann man sich doch mit nem billigen rpm2targz umwandeln

----------

## @4u

IMHO sollte man bei der Nutzung von RPMs GERADE NICHT diese in tar.gz-Dateien umwandeln und dann per make install oder whatever installieren. RPM hat die nette Eigenschaft, ebenfalls eine Software-Verwaltung zu besitzen. Diese erlaubt unter anderem das Installieren, Deinstallieren oder auch das Anzeigen von Hinweisen der Entwickler. Ein Aufruf von rpm --nodeps (oder wie die Kommandozeile nun genau im einzelnen auszusehen hat) sollte eigentlich immer ausreichend sein. Eventuell funktioniert ohne Beachtung der Abhängigkeiten sogar die Update-Funktion.

Warum also das Problem auf die schwere Tour angehen, wenn es auch leicht geht?

----------

## MagixXx

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Entweder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden, oder Du hast noch nicht "emerge -av cedega" ausprobiert.
> 
> platinumviper

 

Sorry hab ich wirklich noch nich gewusst...

Aber wie läuft das dann?Wie soll ich Cedega dann kaufen?

Und wie is das mit anderer kommerzieller Software wie VMWare etc.?

Tut mir leid das ich so viele (vieleicht auch dumm erscheinende) Fragen hab,aber ich hab mich zuvor nie mit diesem Thema beschäftigt,und als ein Freund von mir,mir meine Frage nicht beantworten konnte,hab ich diesen Thread hier erstelllt...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## schachti

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie is das mit anderer kommerzieller Software wie VMWare etc.?
> 
> 

 

- vmware kaufen

- vmware installieren

- Code eingeben

----------

## Kuhrscher

Für eine ganze Menge von kommerzieller Software gibt das ebuilds in portage, die die Programme vernünftig ins System einbinden und so auch wieder entfernen können. Auch für vmware. Du musst einfach mal unter http://packages.gentoo.org schauen. Da wirste Du bestimmt fündig  :Wink: 

----------

## dot

Hi,

kaufen kannst du cedega entweder bei transgaming.com direkt mit einer Kreditkarte,

oder, wenn du nicht im Besitz einer solchen bist, bei ixsoft.de per Nachname oder

Lastschrift.

Grüße

Flo

Edit:

Nachname geht doch nicht, nur Lastschrift und Vorkasse.

Die Versionsnummer, die dort dabei steht ist vollkommen egal

du kannst dann auf dieser Seite:

http://transgaming.org/subscription/subscribe.html

Dort tippst du deine ganzen Daten ein, und wählst für "Payment Details"

den Punkt "Promotional Code or Serial Number" aus, dort

tippst du die Seriennummer ein, die du von ixsoft bekommst.

Schon kannst du dir dort für 3 Monate immer das aktuellest Cedega

und Point-To-Play saugen.

----------

## Earthwings

Meines (bescheidenen Gaming-)Wissens nach sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

app-emulation/cedega ist die freie Version, ohne DirectX Unterstützung und in Portage

cedega-cvs war ne Zeitlang in Portage, enthält DirectX Unterstützung und wurde auf Wunsch von Transgaming aus Portage entfernt

cedega-binary, $5 pro Quartal, mit DirectX und Kopierschutz-Unterstützung.

Die kommerzielle Variante bitte nicht hier diskutieren, dafür gibt es die Transgaming Foren.

@4u: Unterstützt rpm denn die ganzen Portage Features wie Sandbox Installation etc.? Falls nicht, ist rpm2targz der bessere Weg.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-351271.html abgespalten.

----------

## misterjack

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> app-emulation/cedega - cedega-binary, $5 pro Quartal, mit DirectX und Kopierschutz-Unterstützung.

 

So isses richtig  :Smile: 

----------

## giga89

 :Embarassed:   ich würde ja alles zurücknehmen geht ja aber nicht mehr  :Sad: 

Aber www.linux-gamers.net da sind gute Anleitungen für das KOSTENLOSE Cedega und alle möglichen Spiele und auch Grafikkarten.

----------

